# What to do with those old drums



## bassguitarman

.


----------



## MarkU

I'd rather toast hotdogs over an open Amp fire. But that's me. Thin Aluminum, " I have that 6th grade Ludwig snare still." has a lot of nasty carp, to burn off it. But I'll sell you the shell for $150.00!


----------



## OnedayScratch

Guess you can cook more than just drum sticks.


----------



## trout2th

Pure genius!


----------

